#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Магическое мышление, оно в нас???

## Шуньяананда

Открыть тему подвигло,когда на  форуме обнаружил ролик с дзен монахиней ,которая вертела в руке дубинку,да вдруг как заорёт..молодая,с фасцинирующим взглядом..И ее слушало много народу!!В этом суть-не меньше 15 нужно!!
Помню ,как при большом собрании,-выступал экстрасенс и целитель-маг,-меня попросили задать ему вопрос на одном из  языков - народов СССР.Я честно сказал ему ,что у меня болит зуб.Не двинув бровью он что то сказал,тарабарщину,но очень попав в интонацию.Я просто опешил от наглости.
Профессиональный переводчик с китайского обратился к нему-немедленно получил ответ,со стороны глядючи,так на том же языке!!Но не ту напал!1Гордо встав в позу-переводчица заявила,что это наглое вранье-такого языка она не знает. 
Я сидел рядом с двумя учеными из Бехтеревки!!Они заулыбались,как будто встретили старого знакомого!Это наш мальчик.Он очень милый!!Давно у нас не был!!
Оккультизм всегда был в подполье культуры.И в базе сего-магическое мышление.
Посмотрите ролик до 8-й минуты,как раздают посвящения маги и чародеи..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkFI6kijL0A

----------


## Дубинин

А монахиня дзенская то-же маг? или потерпевшая?

----------

Шуньяананда (09.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> А монахиня дзенская то-же маг? или потерпевшая?


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...039#post799039
тут вот ролик-судите сами!

----------

Дубинин (09.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...039#post799039
> тут вот ролик-судите сами!


Ну тут да, ритуалит по полной (наверно прочитала где-то, что так надо рассудочный ум прерывать и Дзен благословенный имать..)

----------

Шуньяананда (09.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Ну тут да, ритуалит по полной (наверно прочитала где-то, что так надо рассудочный ум прерывать и Дзен благословенный имать..)


Вы считаете-это самодеятельность!!Это весьма по другому.ИМХО.Это профанация!!а отсюда горький вывод.назвались груздями многия-а в кузов ни ногой!!

----------

Дубинин (11.11.2017)

----------


## Алик



----------

Won Soeng (15.11.2017), Шуньяананда (13.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> 


и это профанация под флёром..если депрессия-текст мимо.Если нет депрессии-то вообще зачем текст. И ЭТО=ДЗЕН??
но конечно-не магическое мышление!!этого у девушки нет,что правда-то правда!!
тут главное выучить наизусть и уметь пересказывать.Хоть бы брошюру о восстании на крейсере "Очаков".И тебя примут за кого надо.

----------


## Дубинин

Да, девушка слабовата, для "наставника"...

----------

Шуньяананда (13.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Да, девушка слабовата, для "наставника"...


Кино-оно такое,когда без дублей..

----------


## Шуньяананда

аргумент за 
новозеландская хака на современной свадьбе
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUbx-AcDgXo
и хака на стадионе
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UijQSidYuHU

----------

Дубинин (13.11.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кино-оно такое,когда без дублей..


А че, более добротное в смысле буддизма что-нибудь не посмотреть?)

Я тут давеча была на ритрите над озером в запредельно суперическом центре, красоты неимоверной https://www.mandali.org/ случайно свезло, так ритрит вели две австралийки на австралийском же английском, к буддизму это не относилось, но как уверенно две дилетантки пытались вершить умами, причем и не шарлатанки, а так, очень уверенные в своем деле. И их с удовольствием "хавали" тетки из Скандинавии, Германии, Америки. Они даже с умным видом затыкали ноздри, где-то увидев часть вазового дыхания и рассыпали семена в лесах для дружбы с элементами. 

Но я с удовольствием поделала свои практики, потянулась на их йоге, погуляла по горам, походила в СПА, позагорала и насладилась своей отличной комнатой, благо не требовалось мое постоянное присутствие в их учении. Больше всего мне понравился массаж головы(тоже откуда-то нахватанный, но более или менее соответствующий) Хорошо, что там попались две итальянки, с которыми я и разделила свой взгляд "Король голый"))) Итальянцев в этом вопросе не проведешь, народ сообразительный с огромным скепсисом.

Последнее время куча людей лезут учить йоге, делают психосессии one-to-one без всякой вообще подготовки и с успехом себя продают. И даже ушлыми злодеями их не назовешь. Он краем уха там у кого-то что-то насобирали, и с полной своей дилетанской уверенностью передают в массы. И это все разрастается, как ком, особенно эзотерика.

Такая магия опирается на лохов, - это уж точно. А на Западе сейчас вообще это расцветает буйным цветом. Народ читать умные книжки не любит, сравнивать и анализировать идэм.

----------

Шуньяананда (13.11.2017)

----------


## Алик

Иногда Ваш разделяющий на нравится/не нравится ум становится очень силен. Но нравится / не нравится - не так уж важно. Если Вы продолжаете практику, то это нравится/ не нравится слабеет. Сделать так, чтобы это совсем исчезло очень важно. Почему? Потому что ум, разделяющий все на нравится/не нравится, делает неясным ваше направление. Это запутывает вашу практику "только для меня" - это мне нравится, это мне не нравится. это я люблю, а это - нет. Но если ваше направление ясное, вы понимаете, что ваша практика, это практика только для других. С таким состоянием ума никакая ситуация не является для вас проблемой. Только практикуйте. Это очень важно. 
Дзен Мастер Сунг Сан
 :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (15.11.2017), Шуньяананда (13.11.2017)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Нет никакого магического мышления, всё это когнитивные искажения связанные с психическими изменениями. Согласно словарю психиатрии в раздел когнитивных искажений входят и религиозные отклонения, которые схожи с манией преследования. В свою очередь одни дополняют других, одни верят, что они "Великие маги", является стадией сокрытия реального Я из-за внутренних травматических переживаний или связанных с изменением биологического характера (нарушение работы клеток). Вторые играют роль жертвы, где они через опыт мистификации пытаются выразить свою значимость, проецируя своё Эго на образ высшей силы, чувствуя себя при этом приближёнными к чему-то запредельному. То с чем Вы попытались сравнить эти искажения, называется Первобытное мышление, где люди проводившие своё время чаще на природе, чувствовали особую связь с жизнью и видели жизнь в каждом предмете. Т.к. зачастую не хватало правильной самокритики, возникали верования и традиции без точной идентификации области знаний, следом рождалось зерно самопознания. Если глубже изучить тему Когнитивных расстройств, тогда можно легко разделить отклонения в восприятии от конкретного точного знания. Особенная черта таких людей это ярко выраженное подавленное состояние переходящее в истерию. Если сравнить с нашим современным миром, то ситуация напоминает Псевдо-Врачей, которые рассказывают, что обладают высокими медицинскими знаниями и даже кого-то пытаются лечить, но при этом простой химии даже не знают. В сравнении с врачами которые уже давно учат в институтах правилам фармации, хирургических вмешательств, профилактики, люди с когнитивными искажениями выглядят мягко говоря больными людьми.

----------

Шуньяананда (14.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Нет никакого магического мышления, всё это когнитивные искажения связанные с психическими изменениями. Согласно словарю психиатрии в раздел когнитивных искажений входят и религиозные отклонения, которые схожи с манией преследования. В свою очередь одни дополняют других, одни верят, что они "Великие маги", является стадией сокрытия реального Я из-за внутренних травматических переживаний или связанных с изменением биологического характера (нарушение работы клеток). Вторые играют роль жертвы, где они через опыт мистификации пытаются выразить свою значимость, проецируя своё Эго на образ высшей силы, чувствуя себя при этом приближёнными к чему-то запредельному. То с чем Вы попытались сравнить эти искажения, называется Первобытное мышление, где люди проводившие своё время чаще на природе, чувствовали особую связь с жизнью и видели жизнь в каждом предмете. Т.к. зачастую не хватало правильной самокритики, возникали верования и традиции без точной идентификации области знаний, следом рождалось зерно самопознания. Если глубже изучить тему Когнитивных расстройств, тогда можно легко разделить отклонения в восприятии от конкретного точного знания. Особенная черта таких людей это ярко выраженное подавленное состояние переходящее в истерию. Если сравнить с нашим современным миром, то ситуация напоминает Псевдо-Врачей, которые рассказывают, что обладают высокими медицинскими знаниями и даже кого-то пытаются лечить, но при этом простой химии даже не знают. В сравнении с врачами которые уже давно учат в институтах правилам фармации, хирургических вмешательств, профилактики, люди с когнитивными искажениями выглядят мягко говоря больными людьми.


А давайте попробуем таки придерживаться распространенной точки зрения,что магическое мышление в базе первобытного.Все как то тогда встает на места,и анимизм,и оккультизм,и психиатрия занимают в свете этого свои места.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Конечно стоит оценивать сразу разные точки зрения и не исключать взаимозависимости, но человеческий фактор остаётся, в этом случае главное не выдавать желаемое за реальное. В контексте Юнга, магическое мышление есть ни что иное, как трансформация внутренних архетипов в сторону божественного, прямой опыт это правильное медитативное состояние, я почеркну слово "Правильное", это значит что все формы критики и логических рассуждений были обоснованы йогическим путём и подтверждены опытными лидерами медитативных состояний. Стоит отметить, что тот кто знает как проявляется эта архаичная первобытность, вполне знает формы проявления религиозных культов. Сравнивать же "Магическое мышление" людей первобытных (т.е. трансформацию внутренних архетипов в сторону божественного) с когнитивными искажениями людей в фоне эгоцентрической травмы (Спутанность сознания - форма помрачения сознания, возникающее при этом самоуничижение), как минимум нерационально. Это можно увидеть по многим факторам, одни из которых я уже перечислил. Чтобы узнать больше об этом, можно изучить тему - Секты и психическое здоровье. Нужно уметь ставить всё на свои места и не заигрываться в играх разума. 

Назад к теме, попробуйте сравните сами внешние проявления этих двух свойств, "Магическое мышление" в контексте Юнга, и "Магическое мышление" в контексте помрачения сознания. Каждому из этих направлений соответствуют свои характерные черты. Магизм помрачённого-спутанного сознания, магизм ясности и лёгкости экстатического состояния, две темы которые кристализуются. И здесь возникает вопрос - Является ли Материальный магизм спутанного ума - реальным безграничным мышлением опыта Дхармы?!  Решать только Вам  :Kiss:

----------

Шуньяананда (15.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Конечно стоит оценивать сразу разные точки зрения и не исключать взаимозависимости, но человеческий фактор остаётся, в этом случае главное не выдавать желаемое за реальное. В контексте Юнга, магическое мышление есть ни что иное, как трансформация внутренних архетипов в сторону божественного, прямой опыт это правильное медитативное состояние, я почеркну слово "Правильное", это значит что все формы критики и логических рассуждений были обоснованы йогическим путём и подтверждены опытными лидерами медитативных состояний. Стоит отметить, что тот кто знает как проявляется эта архаичная первобытность, вполне знает формы проявления религиозных культов. Сравнивать же "Магическое мышление" людей первобытных (т.е. трансформацию внутренних архетипов в сторону божественного) с когнитивными искажениями людей в фоне эгоцентрической травмы (Спутанность сознания - форма помрачения сознания, возникающее при этом самоуничижение), как минимум нерационально. Это можно увидеть по многим факторам, одни из которых я уже перечислил. Чтобы узнать больше об этом, можно изучить тему - Секты и психическое здоровье. Нужно уметь ставить всё на свои места и не заигрываться в играх разума. 
> 
> Назад к теме, попробуйте сравните сами внешние проявления этих двух свойств, "Магическое мышление" в контексте Юнга, и "Магическое мышление" в контексте помрачения сознания. Каждому из этих направлений соответствуют свои характерные черты. Магизм помрачённого-спутанного сознания, магизм ясности и лёгкости экстатического состояния, две темы которые кристализуются. И здесь возникает вопрос - Является ли Материальный магизм спутанного ума - реальным безграничным мышлением опыта Дхармы?!  Решать только Вам


спасибо.мне привычнее тернар :рациональное эмоциональное сакральное.или Людское,Земное,Небесное.И определяться в рамках тернара о месте Магического мышления в сценарии судьбы человека или группы людей-всегда интересно,иногда и полезно.По поводу медитативных, или экстатических или психоделических техник-все равно точное место или интервал сей формы воможен в рамках триады.
Мне довелось быть гостем стойбища долган,семьи последней в народе шаманки.Я был поражен естественностью ,в которой у людей сочетается магическое мышление и прагматизм жизни в очень трудной для выживания среде.то есть имеет места полноценная триада .Прекрасно живут!!
 пробовать "Диалектически противопоставлять"Или сравнивать Вами приведенные к обязательному сравнению две вырванные и контекста и порядка -схоластика 19-20 века..

----------


## Won Soeng

> 


Аутентичное учение школы Кванум. Прекрасно, что к Олегу Шуку у нас теперь есть еще один русскоязычный Учитель Дхармы. Очень мотивирующий пример. Видите - ученица родом  из Литвы, получила инку у Дэ Квана. Школа в России получит новый импульс, много учеников станут ближе к Дхарме, смогут освободиться от заблуждений и предрассудков. Отличная кость в горле для тех, кто очень много знает правильного и неправильного. 

Мистический ум это ум привязанный к мистике. То псть ум, убежденный в скрытиых и таинственных условиях, ум устремленный к тайнам, к непостижимому, за пределы ясно видимой обусловленности, в некую элиту сансары.

----------

Алик (16.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2017), Говинда (16.11.2017), Монферран (15.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Аутентичное учение школы Кванум. Прекрасно, что к Олегу Шуку у нас теперь есть еще один русскоязычный Учитель Дхармы. Очень мотивирующий пример. Видите - ученица родом  из Литвы, получила инку у Дэ Квана. Школа в России получит новый импульс, много учеников станут ближе к Дхарме, смогут освободиться от заблуждений и предрассудков. Отличная кость в горле для тех, кто очень много знает правильного и неправильного. 
> 
> Мистический ум это ум привязанный к мистике. То псть ум, убежденный в скрытиых и таинственных условиях, ум устремленный к тайнам, к непостижимому, за пределы ясно видимой обусловленности, в некую элиту сансары.


Вы в серьез думаете,что прочитавшие Ваш рекламный ролик в защиту вами прославляемого ролика и ролик  посмотрев,Вам поверят?Мне кажется,что посмотрев все час двадцать минут передачи даже и Вас задора в вожделенном поубавилось..
А с лектора что взять-куда послали,туда и едет.

----------


## Won Soeng

Прекрасно, когда люди недоверчивы и скептически настроены. Так проявляется их природа - открыто и непосредственно.
На этом фоне и другие люди оживляются. 

Чем проще и неопытнее на вид учитель Дхармы, тем более вдохновляет его пример.

Вера обостряется, когда она оспаривается. 
Вам не безразлична Дхарма, Вы возмущаетесь профанацией Дхармы. Это Ваш мотиватор. Наберитесь смелости и прямо сразитесь с профанацией. Убейте учителя Дхармы открыто обличая в лицо.

----------

Алик (16.11.2017), Монферран (15.11.2017), Шуньяананда (15.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Прекрасно, когда люди недоверчивы и скептически настроены. Так проявляется их природа - открыто и непосредственно.
> На этом фоне и другие люди оживляются. 
> 
> Чем проще и неопытнее на вид учитель Дхармы, тем более вдохновляет его пример.
> 
> Вера обостряется, когда она оспаривается. 
> Вам не безразлична Дхарма, Вы возмущаетесь профанацией Дхармы. Это Ваш мотиватор. Наберитесь смелости и прямо сразитесь с профанацией. Убейте учителя Дхармы открыто обличая в лицо.


Анекдот с Вами.из мухи у вас такой Слон выходит!!нудный лектор Вас так вдохновляет??Видно слаще морковки вы ничего не пробовали.Вот от скуки праведников и ходют люди на игрища бесовские,путают туризм и эммиграцию!!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Анекдот с Вами.из мухи у вас такой Слон выходит!!нудный лектор Вас так вдохновляет??Видно слаще морковки вы ничего не пробовали.


Меня вдохнвляет, когда люди ясно обнаруживают Дхарму. Умеренный ум не гоняется за сладостями, сравнивая. Вкус умеренности освобождает от жажды сладости и сравнений.

----------

Монферран (15.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Меня вдохнвляет, когда люди ясно обнаруживают Дхарму. Умеренный ум не гоняется за сладостями, сравнивая. Вкус умеренности освобождает от жажды сладости и сравнений.


И часто этак то вдохновляетесь??Постничаете??Вкус умеренности-это сколько в Сковилах?

----------


## Won Soeng

> И часто этак то вдохновляетесь??Постничаете??


Умеренность в пище - значит не бросаться в крайности. Одна крйность - првязанномть к вкусу. Другая крайность - привязанность к диетическим культам. Необузданный ум придает еде слишком много значения.

----------

Денис Ч (19.11.2017), Монферран (15.11.2017), Шуньяананда (15.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

тему закрыть надо

----------

